# Help with Jabberbot



## ayman_sat (Dec 8, 2010)

I am a new member of this forum to research in Google, please  I want to help the way I want 
to run Jaberbots on the server without PC please anyone who knows the way that puts the 
explanation


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 8, 2010)

You mean net-im/py-jabberbot? Follow the instructions there.


----------

